# Sand Shark



## timmylucas

This isn't my shark but I went to a pet shop today called "cayes pets" and they had this cool sand shark so I decided to take pictures and share it with you guys.


----------



## rchan11

How big is it?


----------



## timmylucas

rchan11 said:


> How big is it?


he looked about 3 and a half feet. Just a estimate. he has awesome eyes though


----------



## Piranha_man

Wow man... Caye's has that?
I haven't been there in many years.

So you're in Gresham, OR, eh?
That's awesome man... my old stomping grounds... I used to live on 135th/Division.

I'll have to make a point of checking out Caye's next time I'm in Portland.


----------



## Piranha_man

Oops, double post.


----------



## Sylar_92

Looks like turning space is limited, but thats a pretty cool nurse shark I believe. The only places I know that carried sharks in my region were, BigAls and SeaTheJungle. SeaTheJungle relocated but they did carry alot of baby banded cat sharks.


----------



## Gibbus

looks to be the common nurse shark. There is a dwarf species called the short-finned nurse shark but they are around $4,000 a piece. I have a buddy that can get most species of sharks and has bred some of the other species.


----------



## bob351

horrible not only the tiny thank but keeping sharks in aquariums, their sensory organs go haywire and they go insane unless the tank is designed properly it has something to do with corners and magnetic fields from pumps... nice looking shark though

im not sure if a sand shark is a synonym for a nurse shark but its a nurse shark they get well over 10' and 300 lbs... certain species do not belong in an aquarium unless its like those public aquariums... bamboo sharks and other smaller sharks are more acceptable.


----------



## scent troll

amazing fish none the less

is that true bob? i never even thought about that (sensory/magnetic fields)


----------



## bob351

yeah and the shape of the tank can affect free swimming sharks... you need rounded edges for sharks or just a massive massive tank (free swimming) sharks have insane sensory organs... some species affected more than others, take the great white they had at the monterey bay aquarium he ended up refusing food and was bumping into the corners of the aquarium and all around going crazy so they had to release him. Sharks can work temporarily but the tank needs to be designed with there needs in mind and not many people can do this... alot and up dyeing premature deaths jumping out or just pacing refusing food etc...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Not a suitable tank, but indeed a nice shark


----------



## Uno

bob351 said:


> yeah and the shape of the tank can affect free swimming sharks... you need rounded edges for sharks or just a massive massive tank (free swimming) sharks have insane sensory organs... some species affected more than others, take the great white they had at the monterey bay aquarium he ended up refusing food and was bumping into the corners of the aquarium and all around going crazy so they had to release him. Sharks can work temporarily but the tank needs to be designed with there needs in mind and not many people can do this... alot and up dyeing premature deaths jumping out or just pacing refusing food etc...


man good info!


----------



## His Majesty

bob is spot on.

however i don't think that's a nurse shark. i think its an adult banded bamboo shark. its hard to tell from that angle though. its a little too skinny to be a nurse, they are broader and more heavily built. also the eyes and the snout makes me think its a bamboo. but im no expert. could very well be a nurse shark.


----------



## bob351

^ i think you may be right... either way if thats a bamboo shark its not very big (for a shark) meaning that tank is alot smaller than i originally thought and that shark is probably around 4'... poor guy


----------



## timmylucas

Yeah he is a cool looking shark. They need to put him in a bigger tank though because he doesn't move much in there


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I have been in that shop before and seen that shark and setup....it is sad. When I walked up on that tank...the dude would follow you around like a puppy stuck in a crate. I couldnt even stomach looking at it and walked out.


----------



## His Majesty

sharks are very personal and intelligent animals, and its horrible seeing one stuck in such a small enclosure like this. i do hope someone with maybe a big enough pond buys him. he would thrive if he had the room. i hatched and raised a bamboo shark some years ago with my father. very nice animals. easily put your hand in and touch it with no danger what so ever, and if raised from young you can hand feed them with ease as long as your responsible.


----------



## CyberGenetics

Thats awsome, when i went to dominican republic i swam with a bunch of nurse sharks and stingrays. They get way bigger then that lol


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Poor animal.


----------



## IIICroweIII

That shark is not like the pet shop is going to keep it. You know that was a drop off from someone else that had go to big and said screw it. the petshop put it in there because they probably had no were else to put it. Someone could have just stuck it in the freezer. Just saying


----------



## amazonjungle

sharks 3 foot lol tank is 5 foot. nice


----------

